
Major Cell Phone Radiation Study Reignites Cancer Questions - adsfqwop
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/major-cell-phone-radiation-study-reignites-cancer-questions/
======
adsfqwop
Study report is here:
[http://biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2016/05/26/055699.f...](http://biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2016/05/26/055699.full.pdf)

The results do not seem all that convincing to me, even though the authors
seem to be saying that the results are significant.

But it's not like a significant percentage got tumors while the controls did
not. The differences are in the order of a few percent. Probably worth a
closer look, but does not seem to me you can draw some major conclusion from
this.

